# Using snow goggles for mountain biking



## ethanhan_ (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi all,
I don't snowboard or ski but I was recently looking to buy some mtb goggles and I found some ski goggles lying around the house (smith gambler) first of all should I wear goggles when mtb in the first place and if I do, do I need proper mtb goggles or can I just use the smith gambler snow goggles?


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

I only see people with goggles on the big downhill runs otherwise it seems that sunglasses work just fine (+sunglasses wont fog up on a big climb) if you really want to ride with goggles than I think your ski goggles would work fine as long as they have clear lenses and nothing tinted, but I'm sure ski goggles will run a little warm


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I pull the goggles out when I know its going to be wet and muddy. It is mainly to keep debris that gets past your fender or buddies wheel out of your eyes. I have had debris come up underneath glasses, no fun.

I am sure you can run the ski goggles as long as they fit with your helmet setup. I have a pair of clear lens Ryder goggles I really like, pretty reasonable price and fit perfect with a few helmets I have.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Ski/snow googles aren't really warmer than mtb or mx goggles. They often have double lens to combat fogging which isn't necessary for bike riding, but it won't hurt. For typical xc riding they tend to be overkill. People use them as speed goes up and even more so when it's muddy or dusty.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

For winter riding on packed trails or on ice I just wear tinted glasses like my Oakley's. Our winter weather is typically snowy and cold. They can fog up but it's a quick fix. It's rare but not unusual , unless the temps are really cold, to see riders using goggles (other than for dh). It's a personal preference


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying ski goggles... Not so much for debris protection or warmth, but the cold Midwest winter air tends to make my eyes water quite a bit. Hoping goggles will remedy that problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpdietz (Apr 28, 2014)

I just ordered a pair of Smith I/O X goggles and a Smith Vantage helmet to wear during winter riding. As a side note, I wear eyeglasses and wanted to try and wear something over them. Hopefully these fit. 

If it ever snows in Michigan I will report back how they work out.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

tpdietz said:


> I just ordered a pair of Smith I/O X goggles and a Smith Vantage helmet to wear during winter riding. As a side note, I wear eyeglasses and wanted to try and wear something over them. Hopefully these fit.
> 
> If it ever snows in Michigan I will report back how they work out.


How about it? Did the goggles work well for you? I'm looking to get goggles to wear over my glasses because I'm tired of stopping to defog/defrost my glasses while riding my fat bike in the winter.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I have used goggles night riding when its super cold and windy out and they worked well for that. Only other time i have used them was when I got caught out in a snow storm mountain biking. In northern colorado storms can kick up some really bad winds and when its blow freezing I like goggles.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a cheap pair before last winter after breaking yet another pair of cheap safety glasses, just wanted to try goggles. I really like wearing them. Visibility over all was better without the glass's frames in the way, they didn't move around, and they were very comfortable. Downside is you feel a bit foolish riding around in goggles, your friends will give you a bit of grief, and they do get hot when it gets warmer.


----------

